# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Willy Wanker and the chocolate factory

## Maciamo

Watched the movie recently, but was wondering if the pun of Johnny Depp's character was intentional. Willy Wonka sounds very much like Willy Wanker. For the Americans here, in British English, wanker means either a "stupid and contemptible person" or someone that masturbates. Still in BrE, "willy" is slang for penis. So, I don't think they chose a very children friendly hero's name. The funny thing is that the book was written by a Brit.

----------


## Silverpoint

The book was written quite some time ago when wanker (I'm surprised the over-zealous censorship engine in this forum even allows it) was not part of the modern vernacular. Believe me, to British ears, which was all Roald Dahl was writing for, 'Wonka' sounds absolutely nothing like 'wanker'.

----------


## Maciamo

> The book was written quite some time ago when wanker (I'm surprised the over-zealous censorship engine in this forum even allows it) was not part of the modern vernacular. Believe me, to British ears, which was all Roald Dahl was writing for, 'Wonka' sounds absolutely nothing like 'wanker'.


Absolutely nothing is a bit much. It's more similar than "water" pronounced by a Brit and an American. Basically, "Wonka" or "Wonker" would be pronouced the same way, so there is just the "o" and "a" difference.

----------


## Akakubisan

I think I'll skip buying any chocolate from that factory!

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Well, I first read the book when I was about 8, and have seen the original film a few times, and it never occurred to me. Incidentally, the book is called _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_. In my accent Wonka doesn't sound much like wanker.

----------


## Doc

That chocolate factory always kicked *** in the original film.  :Smiling: 

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Ma Cherie

> Watched the movie recently, but was wondering if the pun of Johnny Depp's character was intentional. Willy Wonka sounds very much like Willy Wanker. For the Americans here, in British English, wanker means either a "stupid and contemptible person" or someone that masturbates. Still in BrE, "willy" is slang for penis. So, I don't think they chose a very children friendly hero's name. The funny thing is that the book was written by a Brit.



I don't think the pun of Johnny Depp's character was intentional.

----------


## Kara_Nari

From what I remember of the original film, Willy Wonka (Willy being short for William, and Wonka, as in somebody whos a little bit nuts or crazy -rignt??), was a tad obnoxious.
Johnny Depp upped the play a little more, but I think this was more for adult viewing pleasure, seeing as most of us over the age of 20 would have watched this as a young child, it's more amusing to re-watch it.

I wasnt entirely impressed with the re-make, but there were parts I enjoyed.
I love Johnny Depp's acting, and thought he did a great job, and wasnt being a wanker.

Think about it... this guy hasnt had any human social intereaction for many, many years, and to have these idiot kids coming in as the first people he's had to talk to, of course their stupidity is going to grate his nerves.

No different to my science teachers attitude in high school.

----------


## Silverpoint

> Absolutely nothing is a bit much.


As is "very much like", but each to their own.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I asked Simon what he thought. He said "Of course it's intentional, everybody knows it".

----------


## Doc

Gene Wilder was Willy Wonka.  :Smiling: 

Doc  :Wavey:

----------

